# Οι 5+1 πληγές του βιβλίου



## rogne (Feb 13, 2016)

Συντάκτης: Αφροδίτη Τζιαντζή, Δημήτρης Τερζής

_"Τι τα θέλετε τα βιβλία; Το κουτόχορτο που σας ταΐζουμε δεν είναι αρκετό;"_​
Έτσι είχε σχολιάσει ένας παλιός εκδότης την απόφαση του τότε αναπληρωτή υπουργού Πολιτισμού Κώστα Τζαβάρα να κλείσει το Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου και την πολιτική στον χώρο να αναλάβει η Διεύθυνση Γραμμάτων του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού.

Η ελληνική πολιτεία ουδέποτε αγάπησε πραγματικά το βιβλίο. Ουσιαστική εθνική πολιτική βιβλίου δεν υπήρξε ποτέ, παρά μόνο αποσπασματικές κινήσεις, οι οποίες πολλές φορές προκαλούσαν κατά κύριο λόγο αρνητικά σχόλια απ’ τη μια ή την άλλη μεριά, ανάλογα με το ποιος ήταν πρόεδρος στο ΕΚΕΒΙ και ποιους είχε γύρω του.

Η συνέχεια εδώ: http://www.efsyn.gr/arthro/oi-51-pliges-toy-vivlioy


----------

